# 540040 Weaknees Twin Breeze dual drive bracket in 649080?



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Anyone have first hand experience on this bracket and the 2 units.?

I have a 540040 with the twinbreeze 2 drive bracket and just purchased a new dual tuner unit? Anyone know if the bracket fits both units the same?

I want to install 2 drives in the dual tuner and revert the 540040 back to single drive.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

dwit said:


> Anyone have first hand experience on this bracket and the 2 units.?
> 
> I have a 540040 with the twinbreeze 2 drive bracket and just purchased a new dual tuner unit? Anyone know if the bracket fits both units the same?
> 
> I want to install 2 drives in the dual tuner and revert the 540040 back to single drive.


 The twin Breeze design has changed. you should attempt to test it to see if it will fit. remember to use Powertrip or Smartstart if you are planning to run two drives. It is a lot easier on the drives. Weaknees site says Powertrip does not work with IBM drives which as you know were sold to Hitachi.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

rbtravis said:


> The twin Breeze design has changed. you should attempt to test it to see if it will fit. remember to use Powertrip or Smartstart if you are planning to run two drives. It is a lot easier on the drives. Weaknees site says Powertrip does not work with IBM drives which as you know were sold to Hitachi.


Yeah, I've got the entire dual drive kit in the 540040. Power trip and all.

Just wondered if chassis and component cofiguration were close enough for bracket to be interchangeable.

Guess I *will * just have to pull bracket out to measure.

Thanks for the tip on IBM(hitachi) drives.

Thanks again.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

Sorry to say, we had to fully redesign the TwinBreeze for the 649080 and 649180 units. So your old one won't work in there, and the new one isn't backwards compatible. This one model (the dual tuner unit) is just too different internally.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

weaknees said:


> Sorry to say, we had to fully redesign the TwinBreeze for the 649080 and 649180 units. So your old one won't work in there, and the new one isn't backwards compatible. This one model (the dual tuner unit) is just too different internally.


Thanks for saving me the bother.

I wish I could buy only the bracket. Everything else should be interchangeable.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

Sorry, but we can barely cover our costs on this one as it is, so we can't offer a stripped-down version. This bracket necessitated a complete redesign and it only works in the 649080 and 649180 units.

The other bracket, which we offer in a Basic version, applies to pretty much all second-generation DirecTV TiVos as well as the 240, 540, and Humax non-DVD models, and the HR10-250. So that one we sell in a much higher quantity, and we've paid for our R&D costs and tooling costs. 

On the DT bracket, we'll probably never overcome those amortized costs.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.

Talk about "first hand experience"!


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

weaknees said:


> Sorry, but we can barely cover our costs on this one as it is, so we can't offer a stripped-down version.


A stripped down version should be able to bring in more money than a kit because you don't have the added costs of the other parts

You sell the kit for $39. If all of the kit parts other than the bracket cost you $12, selling just the bracket for $27 or more would bring in more money towards profit/recouping costs than the kit would.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

OK - email me if you want the bracket with no parts for $27, and I'll make it happen.


----------

